# Pics from the ranch



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I wanted to share some of the pics that I took around the ranch today. It was so pretty with all the snow and it was so sunny today!

Enjoy!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Really pretty pictures!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. I feel so blessed to be able to live here on this land away from everything!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Those are just lovely! I know, I am so happy and grateful that we live in the country. Whenever I go into the city now, I just don't like it. It is too loud and there are too many houses and people, and not enough room. It bothers me, even though I lived there for 10 years (lol 2/3) of my life. And plus, I couldn't have my goaties!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

How beautiful! And whats a stress reliever! Im jealous as was my mom when i showed her the pictures. You havea beautifil place. I have never been to Harrison but have spent a lot of time in cour d'lane, and sun valley. Beautiful out there. Never been there in the winter. We always go in the summer, more my style, hiking horseback riding camping.....LOl ok im rambeling!
Sorry
again, great pictures!
beth


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I love the look on that cats face. She's like "dog, you better get away from my apples or you'll be eating soft food for a month!!!" Love it!

CJ


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW how beautiful!! You are very lucky!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Chelsea - 

I do love it there - it just makes it so hard to leave to come to work every morning. I just took almost 2 weeks off during the holidays, and I did not leave my house for over a week - only until I had to take a goat for an ultrasound did I finally pack up and leave to come to town! 

Guess the goats are pretty important to me to get me off of the couch! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! What an incredible view you have, very beautiful and peaceful looking.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - I really do love it~~~

It makes me not want to leave for work everyday!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhhh...now that's a view that I would love to wake up to every morning!!! You must get some amazing sunrise\sunsets on that lake, huh???? 

That cat\dog picture is PRICELESS!!! :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, that photo is so great of the pup and kitty!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have a perfect view of sunsets! There is a fire pit that is on a little jet out on our property, so we can go out there, have a fire, and watch the sunsets out over the mountains and hills.

Well, gotta go check prego again!!


----------

